# Mission Trip



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My daughter is preparing for a mission trip to Ukraine next summer. If you would like to help spread light in a dark part of the world, visit: http://www.gofundme.com/igj1hs

Prayers also welcome!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Praying for your daughter sweenyite. You should be very proud of her. Good job on raising a brave young woman.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I admire your daughter, Sweeny..for her dedication and purpose...BUT..if she were my 13 year old little girl...I would have some serious second thoughts about allowing her to make her destination to such a volatile and dangerous part of the world...

Just my .02...and I will pray for her safety if the trip goes thru..


----------

